# What's better a Boxxer RC fork 2011 or a fox 40 rc2 2008?



## ANG1993 (Jan 11, 2011)

Im in doubt of buying a boxxer rc from 2011 new or a fox 40 rc2 from 2008 from a friend, the price is almost the same but the forks arent the same and i wanted to know what is the fork i should buy?


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

Dh forks have a 2 to 3 year life if ridden hard. Absolutely no contest here. Get the new one unless you want to pay triple the price over the next 2 seasons.


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

jurichar said:


> Dh forks have a 2 to 3 year life if ridden hard. Absolutely no contest here. Get the new one unless you want to pay triple the price over the next 2 seasons.


I disagree. A well maintained DH fork should last well beyond 2 or 3 years if ridden hard.


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

I suppose thats true if the orig owner never crashes, never 50's a gap, never hucks to flat, and actually follows the mfgrs reccommended rebuild every other weekend. How much do u trust the seller


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

Knowing the history of the used fork is key here.


----------



## ANG1993 (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks for the replys, about the suspension history, my friend just ride with the suspension 1 day a week, and he owns a bike store and he is the mechanic of the bike store and he said that he did some maintaince to the suspension.
I used to ride with him every weekend, but than he stopped riding because of the scuba diving lool (this is the reason for the sale)
And i trust him, i think he would never sell me a suspension with problems.

My real problem its the years difference, i know that fox 40 its better than a boxxer rc but i dont know how did the forks evolved with the passing of the years, and maybe the boxxer rc of 2011 has some upgrades better than a 2007 foc 40 rc2.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

new boxxer .. no contest..


----------



## ANG1993 (Jan 11, 2011)

This is the fox 40 rc2 that my friend is selling


----------



## ANG1993 (Jan 11, 2011)

And the boxxer that im talking about its not the world cup its this one:


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

well, I wasn't a huge fan of the rebound in my old boxxer WC (same damping as the 2011 boxxer rc) and I definitely felt like the damping was a huge upgrade in my old 40. That 40 looks like its in good condition. I like my 2010 boxxer team more then my 2009 clapped out 40, and likewise, if the 40 has bushing slop, etc, you should probably steer clear, but if its in pristine condition, go for it.


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

i still say new > used. but fox has chnaged very little since bringing out the 40, mostly just tweaks.


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

what are your prices?


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

If he is giving you a KILLER deal on the 40 then go for it. If not, pass on it and buy the Boxxer.

BTW, I'm riding a 2005 Marcocchi 888 RC and it's still buttery smooth and going strong.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

jurichar said:


> Dh forks have a 2 to 3 year life if ridden hard. Absolutely no contest here. Get the new one unless you want to pay triple the price over the next 2 seasons.


Except if its a 888, and you perform maintenance. Might have to replace a few parts here and there, but the fork should last.


----------



## ANG1993 (Jan 11, 2011)

Im from portugal, and the fox 40 is being sold for 700 euros what is like 800 dollars, and the fox 40 new costs 1500 euros here in portugal what is like 1700 dollars, the boxxer rc from chainrecaction cycles costs 780 euros in dollars its 900 dollars i think.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

For some background I've rode a 2010 Boxxer WC down 2 runs at Sol Vista and owned a 2008 40 for 2 years. My current fork is 2010 888.

Anyway...I like the 40 damping far better than the Boxxer. And that Boxxer doesn't even have all the damping adjustments of the WC or the Team (RC2 now right?) However, if the Boxxer is brand new and the same price as the 40 go with the Boxxer.

No 3 year old fork is worth the same price as a brand new one. 

And I think $800 is a bit high for that. I have a 2008 40 on my old bike (Commencal Supreme DH for sale!) and its in great shape with maintenance done on schedule. I was going to sell it for $650.


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

Here's a thought a friend of my convinced me to go down and I love it so far: 

2010 Boxxer Race $500
2010 WC Air Top Cap $60
2010 WC Air Spring $80
Avalanche Cartridge and misc parts $400

I think it feels better than the stock WC and less $$$$. 5lbs 8oz. I do the like the 40, don't get me wrong, but it is heavy compared to the above. 

Just a thought, for what it is worth.


----------



## kieran mccambridge (Jan 10, 2012)

ANG1993 said:


> Im in doubt of buying a boxxer rc from 2011 new or a fox 40 rc2 from 2008 from a friend, the price is almost the same but the forks arent the same and i wanted to know what is the fork i should buy?


id be intrested in the 40s if the right money.


----------



## mewsck (Feb 9, 2012)

2011 boxxer


----------

